# Late Kits Die



## Animal Person (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey everybody, 
Yesterday my doe gave birth to 3 baby bunnies. But I was surprised because last time she had 8. The night before I could not feel much kicking in her tummy. But when i felt her stomach she still felt big and round. This morning I woke up and checked on them and 4 more babies arrive, unfortunately they were all dead. And she had beeen eating them. 
Do any of you know why this happened?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 20, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Unfortunately this is the down side of raising animals, especially rabbits. 

It sounds like one got stuck in the birth canal and she was able to pass it but too late for the rest to survive. 

Some rabbits can't handle being bred back to back like others can and it can cause still births as well. Rabbits will eat their young if they are stressed but also if they die as instinct to eliminate any trace for predators to pick up on. It sounds like she was just cleaning up the evidence with the dead kits.


----------



## Animal Person (Apr 22, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  Unfortunately this is the down side of raising animals, especially rabbits.
> 
> It sounds like one got stuck in the birth canal and she was able to pass it but too late for the rest to survive.
> 
> Some rabbits can't handle being bred back to back like others can and it can cause still births as well. Rabbits will eat their young if they are stressed but also if they die as instinct to eliminate any trace for predators to pick up on. It sounds like she was just cleaning up the evidence with the dead kits.


Interesting.
So do you think I should wait to breed my doe again?


----------



## TAH (Apr 22, 2016)

Has she been bred before? And if she has how long did you wait rebreed her?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 24, 2016)

I would wait. But with pet rabbits especially smaller breeds like lion heads I personally wouldn't think to breed without a minimum of 1 month break after weaning and with you having bred so soon after her last birth I would give her three months off. If you want more litters closer together, get another doe. Not all can handle that amount of breeding. My does are giant breeds and I don't breed more than three times a year maximum. That is my preference.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2016)

I wouldn't breed does in the summer because of the heat. Don't forget, she's wearing a fur coat. Pregnant. Hot. Fur coat. Hot. Did I mention Hot?


----------



## Animal Person (May 4, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I wouldn't breed does in the summer because of the heat. Don't forget, she's wearing a fur coat. Pregnant. Hot. Fur coat. Hot. Did I mention Hot?


ok thanks


----------

